# Odd looking rooster.



## swany25 (Sep 3, 2005)

Anyone see one like this before? I shot it this past fall. The guy I was hunting with said that he shot one like it the year before in the same area.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

You mean like this? 








Orange phase rooster. I see more and more of them every year! With lot's of people releasing birds, mixing with the wild birds...[/img]


----------



## swany25 (Sep 3, 2005)

Wow sweet mount! I thought about mounting mine but I shot the heck out of the neck.


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

yeah, with more releasing of birds lately, i'd say its a released buff mutant strain of a ring-necked pheasant.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

My brother shot one of those a couple years ago.It was a beautifull all gold instead of orange.There was no red on it at all.All red feathers were gold instead.He has it mounted in his office.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Ken, you mean like this?








I do A LOT of pheasants for people and I've seen just about every color phase around. The YELLOW phase is a little more unique than the Orange![/img]


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

No....like the one above but gold instead of orange.

Rick....that one looks like a ghost.I've never seen one like that.


----------



## mnswd (Oct 13, 2005)

Great decoys - do they have a mojo pheasant


----------



## tgoldade (Jul 28, 2004)

while snow goose hunting earlier this year I saw a green one, no ring on the nect just lots of green. Pretty cool looking.


----------

